# My cats!



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay so my first cat pictured. She is by no means my first cat. Was from a litter 9 years ago when I was younger. The mom lived at my school and would come out and see us kids, but the teacher didn't let anyone touch her she was a tortishell. So my mom brought her home and we told my dad she had wandered into our yard lol. Well soon after she got pregnant by my barn cat who was living in the shed. Not a big deal. She had five kittens in my sisters toybox. We later moved them into my parents bedroom in a box. We kept all five and got all of them fixed. The mom left after they were weaned. Where she went or what happened to her I don't know. So out of the five we have one left. They were partly outdoor cats so I think animals or something got them. My boy died two years ago and the black one is his sister. If I am correct in remembering she will be 9 in April.










So after my boy died the cat aboves brother he was 5 or 6 when he got some kind of bladder infection my parents told me no more cats, but a month before my 16th b-day they got me this girl. Now don't get me wrong I love her to pieces but she is a word I can't say on here. She has tons of personality and loves to talk. We can carry a conversation for a few minutes lol and she is a one person cat which I love as it makes me feel special lol if she saw what picture I posted she would probably kill me...










And one of my barred rock roosters XD this is Klaus after checking him out Nellie thought it would be best to steer clear of him lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww i love your kitties :3 and nice chicken ;-)


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks lol


----------



## DragonTheBetta (Jan 31, 2012)

I love the chicken! Cats are great too. I had a cat when I was like 6 and it got pregnant. I tried to keep one of the babies but it attacked anyone it saw!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Yep thats my rooster love him!
And thats sad!


----------



## DragonTheBetta (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a rooster but he is only like 4 months old!


----------

